# Labor?



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay were new to the kidding and I'm curious if Our goat possibly in labor.
She is very stand off fish and keeps laying on her side she's fine lane and then starts making a bunch of noises goes to her aside and then rolls back over


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DO you know her due date?

Does she have a huge udder(tight)?

Is she bloated?

Is she pushing or have a discharge?

How is her tailhead, is it sunk in in and her tail downward?
Is her vulva sloppy loose?

Can you get pics of her udder, vulva, tail area and side view?


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

We were thinking around 6/15 if seems to be getting a little more pouched out and she humming pretty loud about every min or so she kinda rooms to her side


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

She stood up for a min pawed at the ground and laid back down seems like she's having contractions 
Her tail was up but now is laying down


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder is huge & tight like she is ready & she has the start of amber goo.
She should go anytime today, a happy successful kidding!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking very close, how's it going?


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Same no change 
She's gotten up a few times laid moved a few feet and laid right back down


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay I actually just lifted up her tail and she has some really runny clear liquid coming out of her maybe a tablespoon


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's getting there. She positioning kids and getting ready to push pretty soon.


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope so I've been out with her all day I just know if I leave her it will happen lol


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

goofy4goats said:


> Hope so I've been out with her all day I just know if I leave her it will happen lol


Anything happen


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

No nothing new


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay so that's the most recent picture that I just took of her
Nothing else is happening I'm really starting to wonder if maybe she's not in labor?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is still up on her sides, when you look at her from behind and all of a sudden she looks less preggo, they are on their way to the birthing canal.
Amber clear tube discharge if seen, will be very soon.


Some does can be in pre- labor for several hours. 

When she starts pushing and no kids are out within 1/2 hour, she needs help. 

Really getting int pushing it is time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## hunterrandolph9 (Dec 14, 2014)

goofy4goats said:


>


Ya how is she doing


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay so things definitely seem to be progressing. She would definitely still be having the babies early but things seem to be opening up back there
This morning she's breathing pretty heavy keep sitting up and laying down but also shaky is this normal?


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

I would imagine it is I know being in labor is not fun lol


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

She is eating and drinking
But seems to be having some sort of contractions


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

I know mine acted as if she going into labor,but I believe she was just positioning them,she had them 4 weeks later.Keep an eye on her,believe me you'll know lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, she sounds to be getting closer but just not there yet.


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay so things seem to be about the same but she does have a thick white discharge. Not much. And where you would normally feel for those ligaments seems to be real puffy and swollen?


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Little_K_Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

That's what daisy looked like the day shed delivered. Hubby convinced me not to check on her all night like I had planned and she ended up having her over night. I missed the whole thing


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh that's what I'm afraid of  
This is killing me!


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

So she's only on about a day 148 at the most. But she literally has only gotten up like three or four times that we've seen in the last 48 hours. Like her poor little legs can't hold her up. 
She seems to be getting a little restless at the moment and keeps trying to move around


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Her poop has turned a lighter color and is very soft. Is this normal


----------



## goofy4goats (Jun 10, 2013)

Very sad update 
We just lost Sugar and her babies  
I'm so sad. I didn't see this coming and she didn't act sick or in pain at all?
Any idea why this would happen?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

So sorry that you lost them. I don't have experience with this, but it someone else recently lost a doe in a similar way. Maybe it was toxemia and ketosis?

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/pregnancy/pregnancytoxemia.shtml


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh no,sorry to hear this!!but it happens,the kids come out?she might not of been able to push? or was she new to this?Next time lots of reading and more reading.


----------

